# Redfield Scopes



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

In the spirit of de-cluttering, i'm selling a Redfield Tracker scope that has sat in the safe for years and I have no plans for. It's a 2x-7x, circa 1980's (before I was born). It's on KSL if you want photos, the image hosting here is not ideal. Let me know if you have any questions.

https://www.ksl.com/classifieds/listing/50843576

Redfield Tracker - $100 obo


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

All sold


----------

